# New here and woild like to talk aboit my wine makeinh experience how do i post so everyone can see my post please help thankyou kindly



## Robert Rizzi Jr (Jan 20, 2021)

I make homemade wine and would like any information I can get to help improve my equipment and my recipes all reply are welcome thankyou ..


----------



## Johnd (Jan 20, 2021)

Robert Rizzi Jr said:


> I make homemade wine and would like any information I can get to help improve my equipment and my recipes all reply are welcome thankyou ..


Welcome to WMT! You successfully posted, though your subject line is rather long!! Anyway, there are lots of folks here that can answer your questions, so feel free to ask. Since no one knows what equipment and recipes you have, ask some specific question, you’ll probably get lots of answers.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi Robert - and welcome. Johnd is right. If you have specific questions simply post them and members of this community are always happy to answer questions. And remember, there are no stupid questions. There can be poor answers, but questions are never bad, never stupid - and even the same question posed a dozen times is not stupid. It's only when we are truly ready for an answer that the answer can make good sense. If one is not really ready then answers may mean very little or even nothing...

But that said, it is always best to check to see to which discussion forum you are posting your questions or thoughts. So, for example, you posted your introduction to a forum whose focus is on competitions. Check out all the forums here and read through any that catch your attention. There are forums for beginners and forums that focus on very specific topics.
All that said, I would also recommend that you contact your local library or bookshop. There are many well written books that explain wine making, country wine making (wines made not from grapes but other fruits and flowers (and even vegetables) and mead making (wines made from honey). They discuss what equipment wine makers need, and what equipment that may make their wine making easier. BUT in my opinion, equipment is really for engineers and not wine making - You can make incredibly good wines with no specialized equipment other than an hydrometer. Everything else you likely have in your kitchen (OK tubing you may not have and bungs and airlocks but even a carboy is not "required". You can make a wine in a kettle or a stock pot.
And recipes, in my opinion, are irrelevant. Ideas are something else: The fellow who came up with the idea of using commercial lemon juice to make an adult lemonade deserves a medal. But beyond ideas, it is your PROCESS, your protocol that is the key. Poor process makes poor wine. Good process makes great wine. That and quality ingredients: You take properly ripened fruit, you add enough sugar to make an optimal must, you expose the innards of the fruit to yeast, you press the fruit to express the juice; you taste the wine to see if it needs more or less acidity and tannin; you age the wine, and then you stabilize and sweeten (or not) and bottle. That applies to grapes or mangoes, berries or apples.
You like fruit blends? Then blend the fruit before you ferment them OR blend the wines from different fruits AFTER you have them ready to bottle. Making wine - in my opinion - is not like making a curry or a shepherd's pie. It's more like gardening. You introduce yeast to sugars and you make sure that you remove every problem that may face the yeast. You do nothing. The yeast does ALL the heavy lifting.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome to WMT.

“GARDENING “ well said Bernard. As one who does a lot of country wine I would say a pH meter is the second tool since the feedstock can be all over the place. Not as important though with only grapes.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 20, 2021)

Thank you, Rice-Guy, but a pH meter for pH? OK....and while I do have a pH meter I typically simply add the equivalent of 1 campden tab to the wine every two or three months on racking and that will keep the SO2 about right if the issue is to inhibit oxidation. A pH meter for TA? Your tongue is a better instrument. Sure, a TA of about 6g/L of acid makes a wine taste bright and not dull, but your taste buds are designed to detect an enjoyable and pleasurable level of acidity - and even if the figures are right on target if the wine is too sweet or too dry for that amount of acidity then making wine by the numbers is like painting by numbers: you've done something but it ain't called "art".


----------



## salcoco (Jan 20, 2021)

MoreManuals! Winemaking Guides | MoreWine view and read these manual lots of good knowledge and practices.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome aboard!


----------

